

Open source companies to watch - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/84390/11-open-source-companies-watch

======
bayareaguy
The companies: Cfengine, Cloudera, CubeTree, Eucalyptus Systems, Gluster,
Likewise, Lucid Imagination, MindTouch, openQRM, Reductive Labs, Talend.

Also unless you like clicking through 11 screens, the "print" version is
better: <http://www.itworld.com/print/84390>

~~~
Ixiaus
One paginated page per company is absolutely annoying... Thank you for posting
them here.

